# A bow wall display



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

Its 6 foot long, made with one inch thick finished pine, 2 1/2 & 3 1/2 inches wide. I painted it with pecan stain-sealer. The bottom board started off as an 8 foot board. I used the extra 2 feet to make 2 3/4 inch long bow holders cut at a 15 degree angle, and 4 stand offs to hold the two boards an inch out from the wall. The bow holders are 18 inches apart. It cost me less than $30 to make. Its held in place by only four 3 inch screws secured into studs. I have never seen one like this before. I designed and made this Bow Display. It resides on my bedroom wall because the two smaller bows are owned by my two young daughters.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

I live on a half acre and have a range on my own land. I use my bow almost daily, so I want it to be handy. 
A compound bow, to me, is a work of art, I feel that its a shame to lock it away in a case. 
But you cant just leave a bow just sitting around, it will be in the way and get damaged, so I decided that a wall display was the best answer.
The first bow is my wife's. The target bow is mine. Then comes my 12 and 8 year old daughter's bows.

I've been on this forum a few weeks now, and have gotten a lot of good info from here. Thank You, to all that post.
If anyone has pictures of a display, please post them on this thread. 
I would like to see other peoples ideas on this subject.
Comments and suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## attilakyo (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

It's very classy, did you make it yourself? 
Traditional bows sure do stack a lot easier than the compound bows. 
The display I made uses a lot of realestate. 
Thanks for the post, its a beautiful display and collection of bows.


----------



## attilakyo (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks 
yes it was one of my evening project 
first bow on the top is handmade Hungarian Horseback recurve bow 
second is my hoyt take down bow (favorite one ) with custom speed string.
3rd is beginner friendly bow to introduce archery to friends 

compoundbow is my very first bear striker that got me in to compoundbow
my last but not least that is not on the picture is my hoyt Carbon element 

looking forward seeing Other AT members share they ideas and collection of bows !!


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

Great job. 
I've been looking at the Hoyt Carbon element, it's a shame they stopped making it. What a work of art.

Here is a little bit better pic. I broke out the Nikon. The other pic was off of a HD web cam.








Diamond Infinite Edge * Hoyt Fuse FreeStyle * Barnett Vortex * Diamond Infinite Edge Pro

I also added some hooks for the releases.


----------



## attilakyo (Sep 11, 2015)

check out the new PSE Carbon Air im personally not a PSE fan but this one is something to consider. 

like the wrist release hangers that i didn't see on the other picture


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

attilakyo said:


> check out the new PSE Carbon Air im personally not a PSE fan but this one is something to consider.
> 
> like the wrist release hangers that i didn't see on the other picture


I like the design, its very futuristic. 
But what is the deal with the cables, it has a weird cable system that I haven't quite figured out yet? 
Also its $1500.oo, and you can only get it at a bow shop.

About the wrist release hangers; I looked at a few locations, and a few different way to hang them. This way works well because both boards are suspended an inch way from the wall. Using hooks in this location gets them out of the way, yet makes them very accessible. This bow display is only a few days old.


----------

